# eating/weight gain dating sites?



## Stormy (Feb 18, 2008)

I would like recommendations of good, free places for personal ads to find local people interested in pursuing a relationship based on erotic eating/weight gain. I know there is or used to be some sort of matching system within Dimensions but I'm looking for other options. And I can find lots of regular dating sites, but hard to find someone into this sort of thing at them.


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 19, 2008)

there is always fantasy feeder


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Feb 20, 2008)

Fantasy Feeder's excellent, but its hard to know if someone's local or not.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 31, 2009)

Actually there may still be a problem even when people ARE local! It seems people are really shy about meeting in real life. There are a huge concentration of Fantasy Feeder members in the vicinity of Northeastern Ohio, but people just won't show up. I tried for a casual open house at Golden Corral in Macedonia, Ohio but no takers. Of course, it's possible that some lurkers showed up and lurked and watched me pig out. That's my fantasy and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Sep 1, 2009)

It could be that people are afraid of what their friends and coworkers would think if they found out they were into gaining. The average person, after all, is practically hard wired to be terrifed and disgusted by the idea of getting fat.


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 23, 2009)

Chubbyadmirer86 said:


> It could be that people are afraid of what their friends and coworkers would think if they found out they were into gaining. The average person, after all, is practically hard wired to be terrifed and disgusted by the idea of getting fat.



That and fearful of meeting new people for the first time. Especially if they had not had the opportunity to get to know them well in advance.
Rollhandler


----------



## Tiffany08 (Feb 9, 2012)

Its not hard to tell if local or not its hard to tell if their fake or not.


----------



## adam (Feb 11, 2012)

Tiffany08 said:


> Its not hard to tell if local or not its hard to tell if their fake or not.



Yes I have found mostly fakes at FF. Ruby is very helpful though.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 11, 2012)

If you waited a week you could have necro posted the thread 4 years after it was started


----------



## otherland78 (Mar 5, 2012)

i´m no fake^^^


----------

